# Walleye trolling rods



## Cam24 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking to troll for walleye this spring and summer looking for recommendationsfor rod/reel combos to pull boards I already have an okuma contender 20 size on a Diawa heartland downrigger rod would this be good to start with or not? 

Thanks, Cam24


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Those will be fine. Unless you have the extra cash laying around.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't fish the bay but rather troll Huron and I got the northwoods specials 8'6 eagle claw rigger rods with lc for salmon a lot have told me they won't work but pull boards just fine are they my first choice no but what I can afford. So I think u would be all set with a setup like that


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Like mentioned, start with those. See if you like them. I use 7ft ML ugly sticks. I have had 8 ft rods, 9 ft rods, for my boat those are not as easy to use or store. I use to use the same rods in a MH when I used to pull dipsy's.


----------



## kgalla02 (Aug 5, 2012)

6'6" or 7'0" Medium (light or heavy). Actually got a few of ebijack's old rods when I bought his handline reels (thanks!).


But the reason I'm posting is to say, "check out Ebay", Jan/Feb is the time for best prices and least competition in auctions. Just got done bidding on a bunch of 6'6"/7'0" Abu Garcia & Shakespeare Ugly Sticks for the upcoming season and was finding them roughly at $18 a rod or less, many sold in pairs, some new, some factory seconds, et... but the fish don't know that, .

Found some good deals on Diawa Sealine SG27LC reels and a Lowrance as well. They pop up now & again.


----------



## Cam24 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for all of the replies and information looks like I will be looking for a similar or the same set up. I was just worried that the rod would be too stiff for walleye. 

Thanks again
Cam24


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

for cranks and meat behind boards, you want a matched set that you can afford. I like the 7'6" Heartland rods, with 10# mono. For heavier bb's down the chute (meat or spoons on 3-4 oz bb's), I run 8 1/2' fairly stiff steelhead rods, rated for 10-17# for the outer rods, and 6' rods for the inside rods. These I run with 20# braid.


----------



## kgalla02 (Aug 5, 2012)

BassPro just put out a preseason flyer and have their Brawler rods for $19.99. Not a bad price, Brawler is their answer to the UglyStik (I think). Sale goes to Feb 27th and they have 6'6"/7'0" medium fast/heavy.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I got a couple cheap combos at Franks last summer with Shimano FXC-70MB2 rods. I have always used longer rods on boards but found these 7'ers easier to handle, especially for my wife or if fishing alone. After trying those I went online and got 4 more rods for about $13 each. You don't need a pricey graphite rod for trolling.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I would go to northwoods in pinconning. They have walleye combos for cheap. If only using for walleye, dont over think it, they aren't tough on gear.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

sslopok said:


> I would go to northwoods in pinconning. They have walleye combos for cheap. If only using for walleye, dont over think it, they aren't tough on gear.


Exactly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chasentail (Feb 13, 2014)

I use M action 7ft ugly stiks with diawa sg27 lc reels and love the setup. You can find cheaper setups that will work just as good but the recommendation I can make is to be sure and buy line counter reels. The amount of line out that you run will make a big difference from day to day. Sometimes its only a foot or two. Okuma makes some cheaper line counters that work great for a tighter budget. If you want your equipment to last then spend a little more although walleye wont beat it up too bad. I have had my setups for over 20yrs and have had no issues at all.


----------



## Cam24 (Jul 7, 2013)

Took in all the great advice on this thread and north woods had a shimano FXC-70MB2 7f medium fast action rod with a okuma Magda 20D line counter reel as a combo for $35. (Also had same rod with a 15 size reel for the same price as well as other similar combos for more money but different equipment) just wondering what line to put on it to troll with boards on lake st Clair? As always thanks for the advice


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Cam24 said:


> Took in all the great advice on this thread and north woods had a shimano FXC-70MB2 7f medium fast action rod with a okuma Magda 20D line counter reel as a combo for $35. (Also had same rod with a 15 size reel for the same price as well as other similar combos for more money but different equipment) just wondering what line to put on it to troll with boards on lake st Clair? As always thanks for the advice


Check to see if the reels are the dx series, they have the stainless ball bearings.


10-12# mono works good, add a fluoro leader when running stick baits or hot n tots. Use good swivels too.


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

